# P0138 & P0139 Codes



## Gent4157 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have just bought a 2000 Maxima with 106K miles on her. All was well till I got the dreeded P0138 code. It is for the Bank 1 Sensor 2 oxygen sensor. I am somewhat mechanically inclined and decide after a long serch here to change it myself. I can't find it!!!!!!! There are 4 sensors and I can only find the blue one!! Does anyone have a service manual page thay can send to show where it is. I read the dealer wants $600 plus to change this sensor. 
Has anyone else changed theirs?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

See if this helps:

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB02-051a.pdf


----------



## Gent4157 (Jul 9, 2006)

Puppetmaster said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB02-051a.pdf




Much thanks, that was exactly what I needed!!!!!


----------

